# How to stitch images to make panoramas?



## 3mors (Sep 22, 2003)

Do you know a good app to creates panoramas from few images?

I've tried Realviz Stitcher but it has a lot of useless functions and I don't like it.


----------



## Jason (Sep 23, 2003)

i hear canon has a good program

ive always used the old quicktime VR studio myself


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

Potoshop Elements, being Photoshop, can make the actual image, and you can import it into QTVR to create the panorama file.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 24, 2003)

Realviz is the best option for good panos.  I wouldn't call them useless, just nothing usefull to you maybe.  Other than that, there are very few Mac stitchers out there.

How many images per pano are you stitching?

A nice one on the PC side is Smokey City Design's Panorama Factory.  Wish they'd port it to OS X.


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 24, 2003)

I used the old Apple VR app, there are a few newer ones, VRworkx is another on MacOS X, but I like the old Apple app, which does work in classic.


----------



## manab (Sep 28, 2003)

Panorama with Illustrator: Import all the  pictures using place command. They are object now. Align them manually (overlaps etc.). Adjust individual color (brightness) with one of the options in the effects menu. Draw a rectangle (without fill) so that only the part of the panorama should be visible is inside the rectangle use object-->clipping mask (Ills 10)-->make. Save as .pdf file. This is viewable in any computer yet you have all the information about the objects and can be readjusted later if needed.


----------



## Buckey (Oct 25, 2003)

I get great results from PTMac which is a front end for PanoTools and it is OS X native.  It has a bit of a learning curve but it has the best interpolators available and can save as masked PSD files so you can adjust the seams wherever you want and you don't loose any image info.  Got a half person or ghost?  Paint on the image mask to move the seam.  

PanoTools has quite the following and the support from the developer is great.  Here is the link:

http://www.kekus.com


----------



## mdnky (Oct 25, 2003)

Realviz has a version of Stitcher that is simplified too, called Stitcher EZ.  I've started to use this version cause it's quick and does a good job on the panos for our Virtual Home tours.  It's also quite a bit cheaper too.

Open Stitcher EZ, select pano or tiled, open your images, hit stitch, wait for it to work, export is the format you need.  Done.


----------



## mindbend (Oct 26, 2003)

Stitcher is the one. I tried all the rest and some of them are easier at first, but once you get the hang of stitcher, it's actually easier, faster, higher quality...just better. You have to work through the hurdles, but it's worth it. Haven't used the EZ versions, but I imagine it's a good compromise.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 26, 2003)

It's an excellent compromise for doing quick, good quality panos.  I do 12 to 20 per virtual tour at times, so the speed savings is worth it.  Only had 1 out of maybe 150 tries where I ran into a problem,


----------

